# My chihuahua/papillon dog Kiba



## Felline (Jul 13, 2010)

This is pics of my Chihuahua/Papillon crossbreed Kiba who's 1.5 years old.



























Kiba and my cat Amadeus









Kiba 3 months old









Kiba 8 weeks old

Videos with Kiba:
Kiba plays football with the guys (1.5 years old)

Kiba plays with fottball and another dog (1.5 years old)

Kiba plays with his rubber-pig (8 weeks old)

Kiba meets a bunny for the first time (8 weeks old)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Your dog and cat are both completely stunning :001_wub:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi absolutely gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

My mums border collie was called ciba! I've never seen it anywhere before .. cute dog.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I love Papillons and Chi's, looks like he takes after the Pap side the most!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he is gorgeous, I love paps, I have some


----------



## Felline (Jul 13, 2010)

Here are some videos with Kiba <3

Kiba plays football with the guys (1.5 years old)

Kiba plays with fottball and another dog (1.5 years old)

Kiba plays with his rubber-pig (8 weeks old)

Kiba meets a bunny for the first time (8 weeks old)


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Wow! Absolutely stunning dog!!! 
& cat too! :thumbup:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Great videos, he obviously loves football, maybe he could play for England next time:thumbup:


----------



## Felline (Jul 13, 2010)

He sure loves fotball, thats his favourite game ever, as soon as he see a fotball, he goes crazy <3 bless him.
But if he gonna play for a team, he'll play for sweden


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

He's gorgeous, what a lovely cross


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Thats a really nice looking cross!


----------

